# Epiweb?



## Jezza84 (Dec 9, 2009)

Hi any one ever used this in any of their vivs? really tempted to give it a go in my next viv

Dusk Tropic
EpiWeb - A Better Xaxim!


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

i have heard nothing but bad things about anything to do with ebyweb never tried it personally though i think tree fern root is suposed to be miles better


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

I bought some (2 blocks and a 'branch'). Looked at it, felt it, through it in the back of a cupboard...

It's as ugly as sin, and feels really nasty. Think pan scourer and you will be in the right ball park.

Xaxim is MUCH nicer. Even if it is a bit environmentally unfriendly.

Ade


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

'A bit'?


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Have even heard of frogs getting their toes caught in it but NOT first hand as ya know jez.......although as ron says Xaxim is for some a no go also, but i think we all missed out here bigstyle last winter because there must of been loads of Dicksonia antartica (tree fern) that did not make it through the winter here and were chucked out ...sod it:whistling2::blush:...sometimes i am just so thick DOH...Stu


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

soundstounite said:


> Have even heard of frogs getting their toes caught in it but NOT first hand as ya know jez.......although as ron says Xaxim is for some a no go also, but i think we all missed out here bigstyle last winter because there must of been loads of Dicksonia antartica (tree fern) that did not make it through the winter here and were chucked out ...sod it:whistling2::blush:...sometimes i am just so thick DOH...Stu


I had a small potted one that pegged it a while ago and I split it up and used pieces in tanks- but that's not the same as wild-harvested- or big enough to make sheets, sadly:whistling2:


----------



## FrogNick (Jul 2, 2009)

I have some in the back of my vivs got some moss growing on it but you need to rub peat into and it prefers have a dripwall with it. I would use it again on a large display viv in sections where I want moss to grow.


----------



## Jezza84 (Dec 9, 2009)

cheers peeps, I plan to use a drip wall with it been told it doesn't retain water all that well.


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Ron Magpie said:


> 'A bit'?


Yes a bit, you can buy soft xaxim now which isn't CITES protected.

The fact is though, this hobby ISN'T environmentally friendly full stop anyway. We use tons of power, lots of plastics etc...

I'll be honest though, Gorilla glue and Eco-Earth makes for a far more attractive background. It's still very easy to plant into (use the same methods as you would for Xaxim) and a darn sight less expensive (both in monetary terms, and on the environment). I only use Xaxim in my substrate, the granular sort. As backgrounds go, there are cheaper more attractive ones, Xaxim is only 1 step up from coco panels aesthetically for me. The nicest is natural cork, but this is harder to plant.

As to Epi-Web, they need to take it back to the drawing board. Would it be so difficult to make it a little less ugly? The branches for example are made of 2 halves, siliconed together with a big mass of ugly silicone.... I have also read that to get moss to cover it you have to keep it CONSTANTLY wet. At the end of the day though, it's too much like pan scourer for me.

Ade


----------



## Jezza84 (Dec 9, 2009)

The way it looks when all grown in is stunning though.

















I agree that it doesn't look very nice while nothing is growing on it and has a texture like a scouring pad lol but once covered in moss it would be soft as well moss lol. I f i can get it to grow like the pictures it will be well worth it.








Ade do you still have the pieces you bought? want to sell them?


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

All those pics have it set up on an IIS system, and are using careful lighting. lol It might be ok in a drip wall though, although not sure how you would get the drip wall to wet a branch.

This is what is REALLY looks like:-










As to selling it, sure at a fraction of what it cost me, I can't be bothered with posting it though. lol

I used cork for my drip wall, much nicer from the off.










I've yet to put any moss or plants on it, but it still looks nice:-










Cheaper than Epi-Web as well. lol

Ade


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Threw it out. Piece of crap.


----------



## Jezza84 (Dec 9, 2009)

was it just a branch you bought ade? and where do you live?


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

No, I bought a branch and 2 small panels. Using one of the panels to sit my misting pump on.  All it's good for imho. lol

I live in Stafford.

Ade


----------



## Jezza84 (Dec 9, 2009)

bit far for me to come and collect lol


----------



## jamesthornton (Nov 24, 2008)

Morgan Freeman said:


> Threw it out. Piece of crap.


Did you try it with the moss mix?

I saw a post on DB where a guy mixed the moss and made it very watery and let it run through the epiweb and it went well.

I really wanna try it..


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

I've tried moss mix in a few tanks, months ago now, had a few bits of moss appear. The few seedlings that appeared died about a week later... lol

Ade


----------



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

I tried some of the branches load of shite, cant do a lot with them theyre really bendy i found so wouldnt stay i position, also nothing grew on them so they just looked ugly lumps of grey sponge stuff stuck in your vivs. 
My opinion waste of money


----------

